# VW California - New Vehicle Protection - Optimum Opti Coat 2.0!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Following on from the VW Transporter Sportline which I recently detailed, I have taken a few bookings on similar sized vehicles - the first of which is this 'Camper Van' style VW California, something which I didn't realise existed! I also have a couple of VW Caravelle's in the next month or so - I am really looking forward to something small for a change like a Fiat 500! :lol:

This booking took place over 2 days with around 25 hours going into it!

Some befores:


DSC03293 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03294 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03295 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03296 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03301 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels were up first, with Smart Wheels mixed 10:1:


DSC03303 by RussZS, on Flickr

As this wasn't a 'wheels off' detail I had to move the California back slightly to clear the calipers and cleanse the back of the wheels correctly:


DSC03304 by RussZS, on Flickr

Britemax Grime Out was used on the tyres and arches and the very welcome return on the Swissvax Wheel Brushes - I'd forgotten just how nice these were to use!


DSC03305 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03306 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rinsed:


DSC03307 by RussZS, on Flickr

Although very little brake dust pitting was evident, IronX was still used to ensure the wheels were as clean as possible:


DSC03308 by RussZS, on Flickr

Very little removed but still worthwhile:


DSC03311 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the tighter areas were cleaned with Grime Out:


DSC03315 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03316 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03317 by RussZS, on Flickr

After this, the whole vehicle was pressure rinsed to remove any remaining loose dirt and dust, then washed with Zaino's Z7 shampoo:


DSC03319 by RussZS, on Flickr

After hand washing and rinsing, the California was cleansed with IronX to remove any fallout present:


DSC03320 by RussZS, on Flickr

Again, very little removed!


DSC03329 by RussZS, on Flickr

Oblitarate was used next on the few tar deposits present, then the vehicle was pressure rinsed again and moved inside for the claying process:


DSC03332 by RussZS, on Flickr

I'd noted a few areas on the Cali that had significant glue built up still, presumably from the transportation protection. I decided to soak these once inside in a controlled manner:

Before:


DSC03331 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03334 by RussZS, on Flickr

Make-up apps used to soak the area:


DSC03333 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then easily removed:


DSC03335 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03336 by RussZS, on Flickr

I then systematically worked my way around the Cali dealing with defects as I came across them. This then followed with a light machine polish with Scholl S20 to ensure it was as glossy as possible before applying the Opti Coat 2.0.

Paint defect on the bonnet:


DSC03338 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03343 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Festool light was good at lighting up the darker areas in my unit:


DSC03348 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03349 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear bumper before:


DSC03351 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03352 by RussZS, on Flickr

The owner wanted this sticker removing too, so it was heated up and carefully removed:


DSC03353 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03354 by RussZS, on Flickr

Deeper defect present in the rear quarter:


DSC03359 by RussZS, on Flickr

After 101:


DSC03361 by RussZS, on Flickr

Residue on TDI badge:


DSC03389 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03391 by RussZS, on Flickr

The edge of the roof on the passenger side was in a bit of a state - it looked like it had been machined before (badly!)


DSC03395 by RussZS, on Flickr

Festool Rotex 90, Rupes Spot Pad and Megs 101 - bit of a hybrid combo but a great one!


DSC03396 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03397 by RussZS, on Flickr

The coated plastic trim running the edge of the roof was suffering from very bad TFR staining of some sort:


DSC03400 by RussZS, on Flickr

After Nanolex's excellent Trim Rejuvenator!


DSC03402 by RussZS, on Flickr

Megs Detailing Stick was used to get this into the gap:


DSC03405 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03406 by RussZS, on Flickr

I was also asked to fit this rear boot sill protector:


DSC03410 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03411 by RussZS, on Flickr

Area prepared with supplied 3M panel wipe:


DSC03412 by RussZS, on Flickr

Fitted:


DSC03413 by RussZS, on Flickr

Protective film removed:


DSC03415 by RussZS, on Flickr

The grease on the runners was applied sloppily, so this was removed then reapplied in a neater fashion:


DSC03419 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03424 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03426 by RussZS, on Flickr

These rubber parts in the door shuts were looking very tired, so were treated to Nanolex too:


DSC03421 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03427 by RussZS, on Flickr

Although the interior was not part of this particular detail, the dirty pedals and a few other bits got some attention to get them perfect again:


DSC03431 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03432 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03434 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nanolex was also used on the glass:


DSC03454 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next I turned my attention to the paintwork. At this stage it had been refined with S20 so Nanolex Paint Cleaner Premium was used to ensure any oils were lifted from the paintwork, leaving a perfectly clean surface to ensure that the Opti Coat could bond correctly:


DSC03363 by RussZS, on Flickr

Oc 2.0 in its syringe:


DSC03364 by RussZS, on Flickr

My preferred application method is a technique I'd seen used in the US and it works VERY well indeed.

Take one foam applicator, which if used would soak up a lot of product:


DSC03365 by RussZS, on Flickr

So this is placed into a Nitrile glove:


DSC03366 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then wrapped in a soft blue 'garage towel' to minimise the amount of product being soaked into the applicator:


DSC03367 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03370 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03377 by RussZS, on Flickr

A few pics of the interior (not detailed)


DSC03385 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03386 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03422 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

and finally, a few afters…


DSC03380 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nanolex Ultra on the wheels:


DSC03436 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03437 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03438 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03440 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03441 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03442 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03445 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03447 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03448 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03455 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks as always for reading. Any comments or feedback greatly appreciated.


DSC03456 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it just me or have I seen this exact write up before?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Awesome work and awesome pics as always :thumb:
mike


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

:argie:Wow thats a sweet machine, would love one of these as a work/casual van :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Is it just me or have I seen this exact write up before?


might just be you? :lol:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Is it just me or have I seen this exact write up before?


No it's not just you mate.

Great work Russ:thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work russ


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Excellent and really detailed job! :thumb:
Well done Russ!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Great turn around! Trim Rejuvenator is perfect, I should consider buying it after what you did there!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

One expensive vehicle


----------



## spirocheter (Dec 9, 2011)

Superb work, beautifully and professionally turned out. Why can't they come from the manufacturers like this?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Please tell me I'm not going crazy I seen this before, I take it, it was removed?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Why the repost Russ?, fantastic work as ever.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Please tell me I'm not going crazy I seen this before, I take it, it was removed?


Aaron yes it was removed sorry - you're not going crazy


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

That is some bus - great result Russ! Quick question - how did you use the grime out? just spray on and agitate with detail brush or harder bristle?? or both? lol!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rcwilson said:


> That is some bus - great result Russ! Quick question - how did you use the grime out? just spray on and agitate with detail brush or harder bristle?? or both? lol!!


Just the detail brush - its fine on newer tyres but something firmer may be required for older/dirtier tyres.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Great work russ, I do love the transporters. I've just ordered a caravelle for work and would love to ge a California on demo


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Great work russ, I do love the transporters. I've just ordered a caravelle for work and would love to ge a California on demo


Thanks 

One of the Caravelle's is black... that's going to be fun! :doublesho


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you!!

Nice work as usual 

Why the removal?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice work.
Ive just seen the new Business edition they have bought out with tables and chairs and wifi onboard, its totally stunning.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You'll have your work cut out with that. The one I've ordered is silver ... They hide the dirt better  we also have a green transporter


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Very nice work.
> Ive just seen the new Business edition they have bought out with tables and chairs and wifi onboard, its totally stunning.


And 63k ....


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, that looks really stunning, :thumb:.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> And 63k ....


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Thanks all


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice Russ!


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Tremendous job! The caliper's are absolutely monstrous on these things :doublesho


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## markhat (Nov 6, 2012)

Just found this again - great write-up! Thanks again for the fantastic work on the van. It looks superb! I can't stop admiring it every time I go outside! Can't fault the quality of the work or the great service from Russ - 100% recommended!

You did an amazing job on the stained trim. I never thought it would come up that well. Is the trim rejuvenator a permanent thing or will it need topping up every so often?


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work mate, you impressed with Opti-Coat?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator is very long lasting.

Great work on a big bus MCC.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks fabulous.

I would love one of these things, Mrs dandam isn't so keen


----------



## markhat (Nov 6, 2012)

They are superb. Why isn't the mrs keen? It's not really like camping, if that's what she's worried about. I could never get my other half into camping really but she loves the van - heat at the press of a button!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work done:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work :thumb:

I really want one of these


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Great job, I'll bet the owner was a happy camper


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've learnt 2 things from this write up. 1) Russ takes on all manner of vehicles and achieves exceptional standards no matter the marque 2) I need to buy some Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job Russ :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Brilliant vehicle! And i second the response to the Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator. That's impressive!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fantastic!

Very thorough and well photographed write up. Some interesting info mate.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning camper van and an excellent write up. Great work was an enjoyable read.

Make pads for tar spot soaking - Genius!!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

stunning finish. im very interested in your opti-coat method russ, what do you mean by 'garage towel' ? 

thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 



D.Taylor R26 said:


> stunning finish. im very interested in your opti-coat method russ, what do you mean by 'garage towel' ?
> 
> thanks


You can buy it from Halfords - thats what its called in there. It's about £2.50 per roll and is great for cleaning glass too. We use it when window tinting also as its lint free.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Great job, a lot of work to clean one.
I'm a big vw van fan and California's are just beautiful.

I'm in the process of correcting my black T5 panel van, it's a never ending task, not made any easier by what I think is probably hard paint. Any tips on correcting paint on vw vans greatly received.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

willwander said:


> Great job, a lot of work to clean one.
> I'm a big vw van fan and California's are just beautiful.
> 
> I'm in the process of correcting my black T5 panel van, it's a never ending task, not made any easier by what I think is probably hard paint. Any tips on correcting paint on vw vans greatly received.


Thanks - they are a lot of work if they don't have much glass.

Which combinations have you tried so far?

I have a black Caravelle up soon too!


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks all
> 
> You can buy it from Halfords - thats what its called in there. It's about £2.50 per roll and is great for cleaning glass too. We use it when window tinting also as its lint free.


I dont know how it compares to the halfords roll, but I have used newspaper to clean glass with great results, dunno if its worth a try great work as usual though.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks - they are a lot of work if they don't have much glass.
> 
> Which combinations have you tried so far?
> 
> I have a black Caravelle up soon too!


Mines big, black, no windows, and paint in a mess.

Slowly making progress, one bit at a time, slow work with just a DA...
Tried Megs microfibre, didn't really get on with it.
Tried 105 on orange hex logic, followed by 205 on white hex logic, better.
Best results, I've had on heavy stuff was 205 on yellow Sonus SFX-1 !

When I've finally got a decent finish I've topped it off with Menz RD 85 on Blue 3M, leaves an amazing gloss, really impressed with this for the final bling.

I think it's just patience and technique, i'm still learning, a big black panel van gives me plenty of room for practice.

Looking forward to the black caravelle write up, lovely motors especially the executive model.


----------



## j1ggy (Feb 17, 2012)

Great work Russ! As always! :thumb:

Gotta ask you, how much of the Opti Coat did you end up using? Curious to know, since I use the same method of application.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you 

It was around 7-8ml on the California.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Excellent, nice job


----------



## j1ggy (Feb 17, 2012)

Thought so, since the method you described is the most cost efficient there is. I used to use around 10 - 12 ml per car before I started using that same method.


----------

